# MY "goin out, no makeup but wearing lots of it" LOOK.. FIRST TUT!!!



## vica (Aug 7, 2007)

*AAAh! i am gonna freakin pass out it took 2 hours to post my tut and it disappeared so heres another try* 


*So i know this tut was supposed to be for my fotd last week*



*but i was goin out with someone and i didnt wanna look like i had alot of makeup on..*


*And this tut has the SAME steps... only i added two extra things to the pic above* 





*So i dont know what to call this one?! *
*my "goin out, no makeup but wearing lots of it" look.. lol*


*This is what i used:*








*Start with a clean face*





*Add Primer (i used Laura Mercier.. thee best... forgot to include in pic) and then Foundation with a foundation brush. im NC 43 hehe*





*A couple swipes of UDPP (forgot to include again!! @@@H%^$&&) to each eye and blend all over*









*and if you wanted the eye to be more smokier and darker like the fotd, i added a thin layer of Stilife paint.. let it dry, then Gentle Lentil shadestick on the eyelid, to a little past the crease, blended.*


*Take your white blending brush and apply Ricepaper (forgot to include) to highlight browbone... and blend it up to eyelid*











*Take your fluffy eyeshadow brush, pick up some Romp, and apply it to eyelid to a little bit past the crease*








*Get your black tapered blending brush and pick up some Amberlights and in a windshield wiper motion, blend starting from above the crease.. fading up to browbone*











*Add Liquid liner (im using Wet n' Wild Megaliner cuz its cheap and it works great) can be subst. for pencil or watever*





*This is when the weird part happens.. so i took my fluffy eyeshadow brush and picked up a little bit of Smut with it... and my camera dies! while it was charging, i decided to do my hair in the meantime...*





*DO NOT BE ALARMED !!! LOL. Add Smut to the eyelid and a little past the crease*..





*Blend the eyelid and go up to the part with Amberlights as you do...*





*NOICE! should look like this.. (or better)hahah*








*Take a large fluffy brush and brush off all that Smut dust under the eye*





*Then i got my tinted moisturizer and applied it under the eye with a sponge (foundation can be used also but i didnt want too much makeup on me)*








*Then added Laura Mercier concealer 3 to the eye.. and wateva dark spots i have*








*Take a fluffy angled brush and add some Amberlights to bottom eye*





*Then line the bottom rim of eye with pencil (or fluidline.. i needs more fundage for that) and curl and mascara eyelashes..or add falsies*





*Take a dense blush brush and pick up some blush. Im useing Springsheen (THEE best pinky gold blush for my skintone.. EVER!!!) and use downward swipes circled below..lol*








*Then take a tiny round blush brush, and get Coppertone (a matte medium tan color) to contour... Use side to side strokes blending a Little of the first blush*








*YAY! cheekbones!*





*Now get the fluffy face brush and put some studio fix to the parts of the face that arent blushed out.. for ex.. my fivehead... jawline.. nose.. upper lip... chin*




*Get an angled brow brush and pick up some Espresso (muted matte golden brown)... since i already have eyebrows, im just gonna brush it lightly so my brows will be this nice color*







*AANND lipgloss in Revealing since my lips are hella freakin dry =0*





*AND THAT WAS IT! muahhahahahhahaaaaa*




















*And 3 hours later before school..*





*In natural light..*





***Props to the people who do tuts regularly.. i.. could..not..handle..it !!!*


----------



## RoseMe (Aug 7, 2007)

Thats PRETTYYYYY


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 7, 2007)

omg gorgeous i love this tut. question about the monroe piercing did it hurt? i want one sOo bad anyways thanks for the tut mamii im so gonna try this


----------



## vica (Aug 7, 2007)

no the monroe didnt hurt... But a couple days after i got it, my lip swelled up and when the bar gets caught in my teeth, it hurt like a biotch. lol but it all depends on the person


----------



## milamonster (Aug 7, 2007)

this is super cute! i like


----------



## lost in hollywood (Aug 7, 2007)

amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and no mascara, either!


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well you did a great job andthe color really compliments your skin imma have to pick up those colors when i hit up the mac couter tomorrow


----------



## MacMonster (Aug 7, 2007)

You are so friggin pretty. You remind me of Kimora Lee Simmons. I bet you would look awesome with her dramatic-style shadows, too. Nice tut btw!


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 7, 2007)

u so pretty! love ur lips n monroe. i want one tooooo!
btw wats ur ethnicity? j/w


----------



## vica (Aug 7, 2007)

thanksss people! im chinese, filipino, n spanish =)


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 7, 2007)

I love this & you're gorgeous! Thank you x


----------



## *honeypop* (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_thanksss people! im chinese, filipino, n spanish =)_

 
Me too Luv. You look so much like Maggie Q! Loving this tutorial!!


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Aug 7, 2007)

awesome tut! i'm trying this tomorrow! =D


----------



## LadyC23 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great tut, those colors look great on you......I love your hair as well. Do you use hot rollers?


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 7, 2007)

Gorgeous!  I love your full lips!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks! great tut!


----------



## cinnybuns (Aug 7, 2007)

wow love your blush applicaton *saves to my list of try out*


----------



## wafflebees (Aug 7, 2007)

you are seriously gorgeous without makeup!  im jealous!  lovely tutorial, too.


----------



## tanbelina (Aug 8, 2007)

beautiful! i'm sure your date was bowled over


----------



## vica (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyC23* 

 
_Great tut, those colors look great on you......I love your hair as well. Do you use hot rollers?_

 
no, i used a revlon ceramic curling iron.. it works really good


----------



## sulci (Aug 8, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Aug 8, 2007)

LOVE this tute! *favorites* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




you look stunning ~
thanks for sharing


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 8, 2007)

This is gorgeous! You look so flawless.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 8, 2007)

You're gorgeous, impeccable makeup.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Exactly!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 8, 2007)

*~*Very pretty!!!*~*


----------



## Vibrant_Thing (Aug 8, 2007)

Simply gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2007)

you look amazing!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2007)

You look so beautiful.  I love this look.  Thank you.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 8, 2007)

I love this look!


----------



## Knut (Aug 8, 2007)

this look is so cool!
and you have such a nice hair color! what's the name of the dark shade (brown)? have you done it yourself?


----------



## vica (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you! 

the girls at my beauty school did my hair. the dark brown is a mixture of 3 different colors ... and we use cheapo miss clairol ..lol... but it seems to work for me! ill find out the colors today


----------



## sora (Aug 8, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 8, 2007)

this is great!


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 9, 2007)

girl, you're gorgeous! thanks for the tut!


----------



## vica (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_thank you! 

the girls at my beauty school did my hair. the dark brown is a mixture of 3 different colors ... and we use cheapo miss clairol ..lol... but it seems to work for me! ill find out the colors today_

 
its roux 4rgb... no miss clairol.. yay! lol


----------



## natasha (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_This is gorgeous! You look so flawless._

 
totally agree!!!


----------



## doniad101 (Aug 9, 2007)

YAY! You did it! LOL! Great Job!


----------



## logan44103 (Aug 10, 2007)

Absolutely, positively, no doubt about it GORGEOUS!!!! Thanks for posting you tutorial...you did great and hope you will do more!


----------



## breathless (Aug 11, 2007)

this looks like something i can totally use every day! thanks!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 12, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 13, 2007)

Vica, how did you receive one of those 15 pan palettes? it seems that only prescribed memebers and makeup artists on macpro website can purchase them.  I am far from that experienced but I do have a lot of similar shades of colors.  Any suggestions?


----------



## vica (Aug 13, 2007)

i went to a mac pro store... basically any freestanding store (i think) and asked them for it. You have to ask because they dont display it. i hope this helps? lol

oh and when you do get your palette, make sure to look for the tut on how to take the stickers off the pot and put them on the inside of the palette cuz i shouldve done that and now im kickin myself for it!!!! @$%@$


----------



## Navessa (Aug 13, 2007)

FABULOUS!

you are so pretty!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 13, 2007)

simple and pretty! i love browns =)


----------



## ClassicRockGrrl (Aug 13, 2007)

wat eye brushes did u use ?..i dont know them just by looking @ them thats y


----------



## vica (Aug 14, 2007)

i used the mac 224 and the other one is a white blending one, but i dont know the number... the little sharp angled one is mac too.. the clear handle brushes are from costco (kirkland signature lol)!! they are really really soft and i actually like them alot compared to all the other brushes out there.. the black handled face brushes are from a hair show that i went to.. they costed a couple dollars


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 14, 2007)

i love your tut! i want to try this out now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and you make me want those blushes... shame on you


----------



## entipy (Aug 15, 2007)

This is a gorgeous look and a great tutorial!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 19, 2007)

Your skin just glows! So pretty!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 19, 2007)

I love this look!!! So classy & glowing you are! And holla at Springsheen, I love that blush too!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 19, 2007)

your a very very pretty girl and this is a fantastic tut.


----------



## Brianne333 (Aug 22, 2007)

Simply gorgeous - I love seeing a tutorial here with an end look that is a little more natural and less "2am at the club" you know?  A stunning result, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Aug 22, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! thank you for posting this.


----------



## vica (Aug 23, 2007)

thank yous!!! =)


----------



## ClassicRockGrrl (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_i used the mac 224 and the other one is a white blending one, but i dont know the number... the little sharp angled one is mac too.. the clear handle brushes are from costco (kirkland signature lol)!! they are really really soft and i actually like them alot compared to all the other brushes out there.. the black handled face brushes are from a hair show that i went to.. they costed a couple dollars_

 
thank you so much


----------



## LaChinita (Aug 23, 2007)

GREAT TUT!!!  You lips are so kissable!


----------



## applefrite (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice tut ! And you are very pretty !


----------



## makeup_newbie (Aug 25, 2007)

Awesome, just awesome...


----------



## daFilli (Aug 27, 2007)

really great u look flawless.


----------



## ebonyamberjade (Aug 31, 2007)

aweeesooommmmee...... 


what were the brands of the brushes you used? were they all MAC?


----------



## ebonyamberjade (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah and I totally feel you for how annoying it is to spend forever doing something and then have it deleted.... lol it sucks


----------



## bekhi (Sep 1, 2007)

That looks nice!


----------



## Chpidou (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice !


----------



## user46 (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_no the monroe didnt hurt... But a couple days after i got it, my lip swelled up and when the bar gets caught in my teeth, it hurt like a biotch. lol but it all depends on the person_

 

when i first got mine, it hurt like hell, idk why. only while he was doing it though. and i have a tattoo on my foot and i heard that was the most painful ... but my monroe hurt more, lol. when the bar gets caught on my teeth now, it's nothing. but oh lord when i first got it done that shit would hurt sooo bad


----------



## mochabarbie (Sep 1, 2007)

beautiful..looks so natural


----------



## ramieee (Sep 3, 2007)

reallly love this look on u!
now i have to buy amber lights to try it on myself


----------



## vica (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyamberjade* 

 
_





aweeesooommmmee...... 


what were the brands of the brushes you used? were they all MAC?_

 
some where mac, the clear handled ones are kirkland signature from costco and some are crown brand that i got at a hairshow. i actually like the costco ones the best because they are really soft


----------



## CriDuCoeur (Sep 6, 2007)

it might be a little off topic but i REALLY like your hair!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice tut. But, OMG woman! You could rival Angelina with those sexy lips!


----------



## mac-cakes (Oct 15, 2007)

So cute!! And I love your hair too


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 15, 2007)

So so beautiful =)


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Oct 17, 2007)

great tut! your skin looks so luminous

btw I love your harry potter books in the background! lol
sry im such a nerd! Im pretty much a hp freak! haha


----------



## mkupsusie (Oct 18, 2007)

Appropriate title to the tut! Pretty much using a lot for a natural look. Gorgeous!


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Oct 18, 2007)

this is nice natural look - WELL DONE!! i don't own the MAC foundation, but a mua told me that i'm an NC43 also. but from your pictures, your skin tone seems much lighter than mine... that or i have really bad lighting, lol. definitely a great reference though. i'm going to look into the contour color you used. i think that's exactly what i've been looking for!


----------



## Salynn (Oct 20, 2007)

you look so natural. 
Pretty!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 20, 2007)

Great tut!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may try this look!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 22, 2007)

awww howww pretty.. i love it <3


----------



## Miss World (Oct 23, 2007)

this is a VERY pretty look! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so natural it could be worn everyday! you've done a great job,, your tut is appreciated and totally loved ^_^


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 1, 2007)

You're really gorgeous!! And thx for this great tut!


----------

